# Low Engine Oil, Visit Dealer.



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Car has been running superb prior to this warning, no low level warnings or anything similar.

I did a light jetwash to the car to remove surface dirt, to prepare for a handwash. After I finished with the jetwash I jumped back into the car and fired her up, to be greeted with a low oil warning, with some little boxes all empty. I'm guessing its telling me I am completely empty. Surely I would have got a warning on low level rather than when it's completely dry of oil.

So my guess is that the jetwash has knocked the sensor in some way or similar, has anyone else had anything similar happen? car is now resting for 30mins upon which I will check the oil manually to find out if its the sensor.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Was it on a slope when you jet washed it? Sometimes, mine used to give me that message if it was parked on my (sloping) drive for short periods. As you say, let it rest (on a level surface) for a while and check it again. I don't think you've much to worry about.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Was it on a slope when you jet washed it? Sometimes, mine used to give me that message if it was parked on my (sloping) drive for short periods. As you say, let it rest (on a level surface) for a while and check it again. I don't think you've much to worry about.


No, level surface.

Just rang Middlehurst, who have told me they have heard of bad weather/jetwash sticking the sensors, best thing to do is let it rest for half hour and check manually. As long as the dipstick is not as bad as those damned 350Z go round 400 corners and bend dipsticks.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I had a similar warning when it was really cold a while ago. It just popped up for a split second and then disappeared. Never had it happen before or since and oil levels were ok. Have you checked your dipstick? simple way of manually checking it!


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

new or old car i would not rely on a sensor to tell me my oil is low,i check my oil every month roughly just to check its okay,i have an oil warning light but i dont trust it,a manual check takes a couple of minutes and you know exactly where it is,it does seem as though people have stopped checking there car these days,relying on sensors and computers when a manual check would suffice,im not having a pop at you im just generalising,


simon


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Just checked manually, seems to be just a little under halfway between high and low.

Do you recommend a slight top-up or leave as is?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Dean, the little boxes on the display represent the min and max marks, not completely empty.

The system checks itself every time you start the car, just after the TM check, I always press the bottom button to see what the reading is, it gives you about 5 seconds to do that.

These engines do use oil, surprised it took so long with the miles you do. I top mine up with Mobil 1 0/40 once a month.


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

It seems you need an oil change mate, isn't it?
Level should be ok.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh and the best place to fill it to is about 10mm under the max mark on the dipstick. And the best place to buy Mobil 1 is ebay (42 quid per 5 litres), a garage will charge you about 20 quid per litre
. And while you're under the bonnet top the washer bottle up


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

@Trev: Bad news for me Trev. Why does it "eat" oil? How many kg per 1000 miles?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Lesson number 1 - NEVER JET WASH YOUR CAR!!!
Lesson number 2 - Check ALL fluids regularly 
Lesson number 3 Check your tyre Pressures weekly

Do I need to go on and Nanny state you!!!!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

RBT said:


> @Trev: Bad news for me Trev. Why does it "eat" oil? How many kg per 1000 miles?



RBT, you shouldn't use more than 1 litre per 1200 miles according to Nissan. If it does, give the NHPC a call.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

The dark colouring of the oil could be where it doesn't completely drain from your oil cooler and this discolours the new oil,or quite simply you need to put new oil and filter in,while your under the bonnet check all the other things that need filling with fluids and make sure they are topped up to the correct levels,(i personally always keep my oil topped up to the maximum levels)i dont know how hard it is to change the oil in a 35gtr but i cant think it would be that bad (1bolt)


simon


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Oil topped up warning gone, thanks guys. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

O M G, 1 liter per 1200 miles.

O_O should I think to buy a different sport car? 


I think it is not normal for a turbo engine...which is the engine compression ratio?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I think when all the electronic bars are "off"/loa marker and you get the visit dealer message it takes about 1 litre to get it back to high/all 5 bars "on".

I usually check the electronic gauge (mosts times) when I start the car but check the manual one from time to time as well and top up accordingly.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Just manually check. I use to have an issue where I got the warning on start up for around 3-4 seconds then it vanished, wasn't worried as manually I could see the oil level was fine.

Turned out to be sensor issue rectified with not just an oil change but complete flush. Issue has not returned since but I lived with it for a good 3-4 months prior.

INDY's told me its not uncommon anyway. Even so if needed new sensor it's cheap. So nothing to fear really.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

deankenny

the R35 GTR manual states the below, I just follow this.. your 1st picture I would have said it didnt have enough oil in, but the below is a good reference-










*CHECKING ENGINE OIL LEVEL*
*1. *Park the vehicle on a level surface and apply
the parking brake.
*2.* Run the engine until it reaches operating
temperature.
*3.* Turn off the engine. Wait at least 5
minutes for the oil to drain back into
the oil pan before checking the oil.
*4.* Remove the dipstick and wipe it clean.
Reinsert it all the way.
*5.* Remove the dipstick again and check the oil
level. It should be within the range*1 . If the
oil level is below*2 , remove the oil filler cap
*6.* Recheck oil level with the dipstick.

*NOTE*:
. It is normal to add some oil between oil
maintenance intervals or during the
break-in period, depending on the
severity of operating conditions. More
engine oil is consumed by frequent
acceleration/deceleration especially
when the engine rpm is high. If your
rate of oil consumption increases suddenly
or without explanation, NISSAN
recommends that you have your vehicle
inspected by a GT-R certified NISSAN
dealer.
.* When the vehicle is delivered, the
engine oil is set to 0.39 in (10 mm)
below the H mark for optimal high
performance driving. The engine oil can
be filled up to the H mark if performance
driving is not engaged.*

. Mobil 1 (0W-40) (100% synthetic) is
the factory fill oil. The VR38 engine
with its plasma-sprayed bores was
developed using this oil. NISSAN
cannot ensure proper engine operation
and durability if other 0W-40
synthetic oil is used. If Mobil 1 (0W-
40) is not available, Mobil 1 (10W-
40) (100% synthetic) may be used;
however, some performance loss
may be noticed.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Trevgtr said:


> Oh and the best place to fill it to is about 10mm under the max mark on the dipstick. And the best place to buy Mobil 1 is ebay (42 quid per 5 litres), a garage will charge you about 20 quid per litre
> . And while you're under the bonnet top the washer bottle up


Costco is cheaper at £29.99 5 litres


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

I can't quite get my head around he fact you'd get a warning as potentially detrimental to the health of your engine as 'low oil warning' and rather than checking the oil with the dipstick.. You put a thread on here asking about what you should do. Don't mean that to sound harsh mate, but you should really manually check your oil is topped up rather than waiting for it to reach min or relying on the dash.

Your oil looks dirty too. My car has done 75k (funnily enough I've literally just checked the oil & coolant) and my oil is still clean between changes.

Gonna have a slight rant (lol)...

I am really anal about maintaining the mechanics of my cars, my Dad instilled it into me from an early age and I've always had a lot of mechanical sympathy. Look after the basics and the car will look after you. 

I looked at an Impreza recently for a mate. First thing I did was check under the bonnet.. No coolant in the header tank (rad end cracked & leaking) then dipped the oil to be greeted with a black blob clinging on to the end of the dipstick. Said oil also contained a load of bearing material. All the prat was interested in was he'd put xyz rota wheels and xyz exhaust on the car. Same sort of prat that'd own a car like that for a year, run it about with oil and then be on scoobynet moaning the bottom end's gone.

Even an old run around deserves to be looked after mechanically. I just cannot comprehend how people can buy a car and just use it with total disregard for even checking levels, let alone servicing it. I asked my (new at the time) girlfriend when she'd last had her car serviced (when she'd confronted me about a 'problem with it') I just got a guilty expression and "I've never done anything to it", she'd had it a year and a half! I took it upon myself to service it (as it literally does bother me lol) and what was left of the oil was like tar and the oil filter (paper cartridge) had almost no filter media left on the plastic tube! It was so old and degraded it literally crumbled and was now probably residing nicely on the oil pick up!

I was asked to do a job on a nearly 3 year old car the other month and the bonnet release was seized. I asked the girl whether it had been any trouble before and just got the reply "I've never used it". She'd owned the frickin thing from new.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

feel better now James? :chuckle:

Mine has never needed oil between services but to be fair I think the most that has ever been is probably 2.5-3k.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chaps worth noting that none of the tuners would use the Mobil 1 if it was their choice....i think its a bit thin and hence you will use a bit more of it. Litchfield's option oil is the Motul Sport 5w50 and i have used this and never used a drop v using a small amount of the Mobil 1.

SVM who have also serviced my car again don't use the Mobil 1 unless you specifically request it. There are just better oils out there.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine never uses a drop between services. I seem to remember previous threads on the gtr oil becoming black very quickly and thought it was the norm.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Got to say mines never needed oil inbetween services either, every 6 months. And no I don't drive like miss Daisey lol. Think I average around 6-7k per year so 3-3.5k inbetween service. She uses less oil then anything else I have ever owned tbh. 

Dean, as others have said mate you should always check you oil manually. Normally check mine every weekend before going for a blast :smokin:


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

May I ask you which is the standard oil consumption noticed/expected?

Someone have written no drop between services, but I am afraid that 6 month service / 3.5 k miles is too short to notice a relevant or it is better to say critical oil consumption.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

James, if you stop having a go at me and read the thread properly, the thread was about, has anyone else had a funny sensor from washing or heavy weather. Not how do I fill it and why. It clearly states in the first post I will check the oil manually but once the car settled. I had a full service mid November also, so oil will be changed according to the manual and/or next check up. Get off my back go read the post properly, did you have an argument with the wife today or something?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> Chaps worth noting that none of the tuners would use the Mobil 1 if it was their choice....i think its a bit thin and hence you will use a bit more of it. Litchfield's option oil is the Motul Sport 5w50 and i have used this and never used a drop v using a small amount of the Mobil 1.
> 
> SVM who have also serviced my car again don't use the Mobil 1 unless you specifically request it. There are just better oils out there.


Yup

I swapped back to Motul at the last service and it uses a bit less now. When it had Mobil 1 in was using more.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

jameswrx said:


> I can't quite get my head around he fact you'd get a warning as potentially detrimental to the health of your engine as 'low oil warning' and rather than checking the oil with the dipstick.. You put a thread on here asking about what you should do.


I never asked what to do, as said before while the OIL WAS SETTLING for 30 mins I simply started a thread asking if anyone else's sensor has played silly buggers after being washed or bad weather, please read and take it in before jumping on me.


----------

